# 7805¿cual es la corriente maxima que puede suministrar?



## acetatodefuetilo (Feb 12, 2008)

7805 ¿cual es la corriente maxima que puede suministrar? ... 1.5 A?

muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2008)

No siempre es asi, toda la linea de reguladores 78xx, posee proteccion por temperatura interna.
Si tu condicion de uso provoca una caida de tension importante sobre el dispositivo, esto provocara una importante disipacion y un aumento de temperatura, pudiendo llegar el dispositivo a reducir su corriente de salida a modo de proteccion.

Saludos


----------



## Paloky (Feb 12, 2008)

Depende que que encapsulado escojas.

El TO-220 mas o menos sobre 1 A.
El TO-52  solo 0.5 A.

Saludos.


----------



## torres007 (Feb 12, 2008)

Para que pueda sumistrar la máxima corriente posible, es necesario que tenga una buena disipación térmica, por el tema de la proteccion por temperatura externa, que te han explicado por ahi arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## acetatodefuetilo (Feb 13, 2008)

mis requerimientos son de 1 amperio pero claro ahora que lo pienso si tengo que energizar las dos bobinas de un motor de pasos necesitare 2 A...

bueno ya me las ingeniare q con los apuntes de analogica y potencia delante no hay problema...


GRACIAS


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 13, 2008)

Que pedazo de motor vas a mover con 1 amp por bobina. Pero bueno.

Puedes utilizar dos 7805 para cada bobina y listo.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 13, 2008)

con un refuerzo puesto a la serie 78xx te puede dar de 2 a 10 amperios


----------



## chcg710 (Nov 18, 2010)

Daniel.more dijo:


> con un refuerzo puesto a la serie 78xx te puede dar de 2 a 10 amperios



podrias dar los modelos de los transistores y valores de resistencias? Saludos


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola chcg710, en esta página hay una fuente de este estilo, con explicaciones:
http://lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=56%3Afuente-de-alimentacion-para-radioaficionados&option=com_content&Itemid=54
Saludos C


----------

